# Strip lights for a cold workshop.



## william1978

Any zero degree ballast would work just fine.


----------



## electricista

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Anybody here have any recommended manufacturers of some 4ft. fluorescent strip "shop" lights that will work well in colder temps?
> 
> I have a customer who is sick of the flickering lights in his workshop during the colder times of the year here.
> 
> Thanks.


They make low temp. ballast. I am not sure what the electronic ballasts are rated for but the old ballast didn't work well below 50 degrees.


----------



## william1978

Here is a part # for one of the ballast that I have laying around. Advance RCN-2P32_SC this takes T8 lamps. This is a electronic ballast.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

Thanks man. 

Regular T8 bulbs?


----------



## william1978

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Regular T8 bulbs?


 Yes.


Your welcome.:thumbsup:


----------



## user4818

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Anybody here have any recommended manufacturers of some 4ft. fluorescent strip "shop" lights that will work well in colder temps?
> 
> I have a customer who is sick of the flickering lights in his workshop during the colder times of the year here.
> 
> Thanks.



There's some "Depot Cheapo" shop lights that are T8 cold weather rated. Or, as the others have said, a regular T8 industrial or strip would work fine too.


----------



## MDShunk

Pretty much any T8 ballast will work in the cold nowadays.


----------



## william1978

MDShunk said:


> Pretty much any T8 ballast will work in the cold nowadays.


 I was thinking the samething,but wasn't sure.


----------



## seo

Many of the electronic ballasts with T-8's have a min starting temp of 0 degree F.


----------



## user4818

MDShunk said:


> Pretty much any T8 ballast will work in the cold nowadays.



My thought is that pretty much any T8 ballast will work in the cold nowadays.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

Yeah I was just a little confused because I think it was specs on a Lithonia strip that I read that said 0 degree starting temp with T12 bulbs, 60 degree with T8. But I'll take your guys words for it. 

Thanks!


----------



## drsparky

0 degrees is not cold, up here we call that a warm day! Here cold means <-30, at that temperature not many people spend time in an unheated garage. Some use two light switches and two lights. One is set up with a couple of incandescent bulbs for a quick trip to the garage. The other is for summer use, it controls florescent shop lights.


----------



## mikeh32

i use LEDS. much brighter, last almost for ever, and never freeze


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

Mike,

What brand LED's do you use? Just wondering, not for this job but future reference. I've had a hard time making a sale thus far due to the price of LED lighting these days.


----------



## MDShunk

mikeh32 said:


> i use LEDS. much brighter, last almost for ever, and never freeze


You loaded?


----------



## Greenblinker

Out of curiosity, I always use high output ballasts and lamps in cold places like michigan barns and garages. Most of my experience has been with T12 unfortunately, but on that note, I don't recall running across T8 H.O. ballasts or lamps, and as for T5 all I can says is I held a lamp, once lol. So do these newer generations have an H.O. option or do you just have to refer to the ballasts name plate for a starting temp?


----------



## william1978

MDShunk said:


> You loaded?


 :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## thefixer

I use a glanz high frequency/ quick start ballast with t8's and i fitted them into garages carports and the likes. and i have never seen them flicker my life, (maybe they do would towards the end of lamps life) i get my glanz stuff here.. 

http://www.amptecs.net/product_info.php?cPath=32_40&products_id=623

this is a vapour proof i use, very affordable. these boys will despatch same day, but they only take orders online. That one there holds 2 lamps

Oh and nice work on the BS Meter :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Lighting Retro

Greenblinker said:


> Out of curiosity, I always use high output ballasts and lamps in cold places like michigan barns and garages. Most of my experience has been with T12 unfortunately, but on that note, I don't recall running across T8 H.O. ballasts or lamps, and as for T5 all I can says is I held a lamp, once lol. So do these newer generations have an H.O. option or do you just have to refer to the ballasts name plate for a starting temp?


The next generation of lamps work great. The new ballasts come in several options for ballast factor. .77 to 1.7 pretty much, and nearly everything in between. The HO seems to be more reserved for T5 as far as product description, but a 4 lamp T5 would be major overkill for most garages. A 4 lamp T8 would do great. 

Also, be aware that manufacturing of 8' T12 lamps and ballasts must cease by 7/10 because they do not meet efficiency standards. They won't be making 8' T8's either. Might as well get used to the T8's now. They smoke T12's in brightness and energy use. Last longer too.


----------

